# Agility Equipment



## Guest

Does anyone know a good and reasonably priced place to purchase agility and/or flyball equipment??? Either local to me or an online shop?


----------



## minnie

the robinsons (horse) catologue have some jumps and stuff but they don't look that great and the price is a bit high for what it is to


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> the robinsons (horse) catologue have some jumps and stuff but they don't look that great and the price is a bit high for what it is to


Cheers Minnie, good recomendation, do you get paid for promoting them???


----------



## andrea 35

You could try pet planet online shop , i had an e-mail off them last week they had jumps see saw, weave polls, tunnels hard and soft , and rings . didnt take much notice as to haow much though but they have got them in stock.


----------



## tashi

fleamarket

try this one sometimes has some reasonable second hand equipment


----------



## minnie

ajshep1984 said:


> Cheers Minnie, good recomendation, do you get paid for promoting them???


i wish!!


----------



## drawn-to-animals

hiya

i got lightning some jumps, tunnel and weave poles from pets at home last year - got a feeling they only do them for summer through - the price was ok - dont know if they do them online or could order them???

also have you tried ebay - they have loads - a -frames, poles, jumps, tunnels they even had a flyball box last time i looked....

trying to get lightning interested in something other than chasing dogs is um... hard work!!!!! shes one of the quickest runners on our park when chasing dogs but shes only amble over jumps.... she not interested!!!!! maybe i should try flyball????? or maybe she thinks shes a grey hound!!!!!

good luck, hope you find some..
susie


----------



## Gemma83

ajshep1984 said:


> Does anyone know a good and reasonably priced place to purchase agility and/or flyball equipment??? Either local to me or an online shop?


You can get stuff like that from Surrey Pet Supplies - the link I gave you for the other toys.....

Surrey Pet Supplies supplies products for UK dogs, cats and other pets UK


----------

